# Carmspack Gus is 16 weeks today!



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

He has lost the puppy look for sure.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Saphire said:


> He has lost the puppy look for sure.


Oh, no he hasn't. :wub:
What a sweetheart! I love his beautiful feet!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

What a solid looking little dog!
Looking at puppy pictures makes me wonder where my dog's puppy days went!
Enjoy them!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

He would look really serious if it wasn't for the snow on the nose.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Lightened so we can see his face


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks Sunflowers!

Serious look without snow? lol


----------



## Dante's mom (Nov 25, 2012)

I love his eyes they just melt you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Awwww.... I was looking for pics of 16 week pups and just saw this. :wub:


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

That coat is gonna be crazy good looking when he's grown.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Ooooooh he is a very good looking boy  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

brembo said:


> That coat is gonna be crazy good looking when he's grown.


He's all grown up now, and is quite the looker.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=311393



David Winners


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

Beautiful pup,looks so smart, too cute with the snow nose!!! Enjoy!!!! Bob


----------

